# Leech Trapping



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

how many of you guys trap leeches, i understand its fairly simple but i was wondering what type of traps all you guys set out


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I used to trap em with a coffee can.

Punch a bunch of 1/4" holes in it, plop a piece of bloody meat in it (beef liver worked good) and drop her in the water (water with lots of cattails always had the most leeches in my area). Let her sit and come back and scrape the leeches off your bait.


----------



## trapperjones (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's the way I trap leeches. I use a small tin can place a dead smelt or other baitfish into the bottom and then squeeze the top of the can together leaving a small slit. I attach a 6 foot wire lead then fill the can with water and throw in. When the can has sunk to the bottom I pull the lead tipping the can on it's side. Depending on water temp and light available I'll run the trap every 3 hours during the day and once at night. The leeches love dead fish. They'll feed off the guts and eyes then usually stick to the side of the can. Just pull it up and carefully empty the water out into your hand. A leech of two may come out. Then uncrush the can top and the leeches will be stuck to the inside sides. Good places are around vegatation as leeches will be laying egg sacs on the underside of submerged leaves. The reason for using dead fish compared to raw meat is less or no bloodsuckers. They differ from leeches being soft and most fish dislike them making them poor bait. This is my the main way used up here and I sell bait wholesale and also own a retail shop. I'll use 2500 lbs of smelts and run 10000 traps come May. Give it a try....next thing you know all the cans in your recycling bin will have another use!

"Believe nothing you hear and only half of what you see"


----------



## ducky??? (Sep 28, 2008)

I hear if you mix peanut butter, ketchup, marshmallows, sardines fresh fruit dog food and some toilet paper squares that should do the trick!!!!! Oh yes, and this must ferment for approx. 30yrs. Just like whiskey It gets better with age. Hope this helps Ha Ha


----------

